
Show HN: We Let Machine Learning Design Your Logos - Faizann20
https://www.designwithai.com/
======
jellevdv
How is this AI/Machine learning?

It's basically get an icon, place it on a canvas. Take the brand name, and
either put it on the right of the icon or beneath it.

~~~
Faizann20
That's usually the first question we get from so many folks. From the surface,
it doesn't look like an ML problem but here are some of the places where ML is
needed. Given a company:

\- What color scheme to use? We generate this using machine learning (random
forests)

\- What fonts combinations to use (We are trying to do this using font
embeddings)

\- What icon to select given the company name and description (We use word
embeddings right now for this. We are also going to use Conv Nets and Auto
Encoders to get better icon representations).

\- Out of the hundreds of logos we generate using genetic algorithms, which
ones to show to user? (This is an image classification problem and we're
working on using Conv Nets here).

These are just some of the aspects where we are applying ML. Some of the
features are being used and some are being developed.

Please let me know if you have any other questions. Happy to chat more about
this.

------
priansh
How does this match up against other generators like Brandmark?

~~~
Faizann20
From the feedback we've got from different sources including startup
communities at reddit, our logos are much better than our competitors
(logojoy, brandmark) in terms of diversity and creativity. I would love for
you to have a look at the website and try creating some logos.

On the technical side, we are trying to automate as much as we can. One
example of this would be a feature that we are working on right now which uses
GANs to generate icons from scratch. Another is icon coloring using Conv Nets.
These features are still in progress but you can see where we want to go. We
want to do away with rules and let the ML algorithms decide everything for us.
This addresses one of the limitations of our competitors that we observed - a
lot of redundancy because of some rule based aspects of their products.

Happy to chat more about this.

------
Faizann20
Founder here. Happy to answer any questions you have. I've been working on
this for over a year and it seems to be in a good form now. I would love some
feedback from the community here.

